# Tempting ,Echo 650-EVL Chainsaw W/ Chains Good Condition - $200 ,what do ya think ?



## HDRock (May 23, 2013)

I have for sale in very good condition a Echo 650-EVL W/ 19 chains. Runs good starts right up.


----------



## NH_Wood (May 23, 2013)

Yes - tempting. Seems to be pretty clean. How old? 80's saw I think and mid 60's cc's. Never ran one or seen one, but I'd make a $150 offer and work from there. Giver her a good look. If a strong runner, would be a fun saw to have I'm sure. Cheers!


----------



## HDRock (May 23, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> Yes - tempting. Seems to be pretty clean. How old? 80's saw I think and mid 60's cc's. Never ran one or seen one, but I'd make a $150 offer and work from there. Giver her a good look. If a strong runner, would be a fun saw to have I'm sure. Cheers!


Research says 1992, it's 64.2cc


----------



## MasterMech (May 24, 2013)

19 chains?  Old Echo, 60cc+ for $200? 

Sign me up coach.


----------



## NH_Wood (May 24, 2013)

Missed the 19 chains! If they are in good condition pretty much worth the cost right there! Cheers!


----------



## ScotO (May 24, 2013)

those EVL's were fantastic saws.  That saw, combined with all those chains, is a great deal.  Get it, and don't look back.


----------



## MasterMech (May 24, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> those EVL's were fantastic saws.


 

Almost had me a pair of 610EVL's in John Deere trim.  (61SV's - One good one [not running] and one for parts)  Go ahead and google it.  I'll wait. 

For some reason. I get the bug for a 610EVL every few months or so.


----------



## bigbarf48 (May 24, 2013)

I'd be all over that! 19 chains makes it well worth it


----------



## BrotherBart (May 25, 2013)

Manual in PDF here:

http://www.echo-usa.com/getattachment/2312b84d-e5b7-472c-a0fe-512876208120


----------



## Thistle (May 25, 2013)

Grab.It.Now.


----------



## HDRock (May 26, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Manual in PDF here:
> 
> http://www.echo-usa.com/getattachment/2312b84d-e5b7-472c-a0fe-512876208120


Thanks ,Brother
20 to 1 gas mix , blowin some smoke 
Saw is at a resale used tool store , looks like I won't get to take a look at it till Tuesday


----------



## bogydave (May 26, 2013)

Good price with all the chains if they are the type you use.
Probably a heavy sucker though.
May be able to flip in your area.
I like the case 

You need another saw ?
CAD for sure LOL


----------



## HDRock (May 26, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Good price with all the chains if they are the type you use.
> Probably a heavy sucker though.
> May be able to flip in your area.
> I like the case
> ...


CAD,  _*C*_an I please _*A*_cquire another saw_* D*_is minute  Oh ya  !! some kind of disorder here 
Husy 61 cobled up , Muffler , cover screw,air filter, gas cap,  leaking case gasket ,Humm , I can maybe fix In time , need big saw now,  ugg


----------



## ScotO (May 26, 2013)

One nice thing for the vintage saw enthusiast is ebay.  You can get parts for just about any saw ever manufactured there.  Yes, sometimes the parts can be pricey, but lots of deals to be had as well........

I tuned and tweaked a Husky 61 for a buddy of mine a couple years ago.  He picked it up at a yard sale for 15 bucks!   All it needed was some TLC (but it also got a ported muffler).  He still uses that saw every time he cuts a tree for his landscaping business!!


----------



## bogydave (May 26, 2013)

HDRock said:


> CAD,  _*C*_an I please _*A*_cquire another saw_* D*_is minute  Oh ya !! some kind of disorder here
> Husy 61 cobled up , Muffler , cover screw,air filter, gas cap, leaking case gasket ,Humm , I can maybe fix In time , need big saw now, ugg


 
Got one of those Husqy 61s, (1982) my back up saw now,
No chain brake, choke, throttle are safety wire. engine cover lots of epoxy.
tape & screws holding the trigger assembly together.
Don't idle well, but still runs & cuts.

Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder 
I have symptoms, but so far I've been able to pass up on some good buys since the saws
weren't a need.

MS 362 on my list , but able to be patients so far.
It's not a need, more a want


----------



## Thistle (May 26, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> One nice thing for the vintage saw enthusiast is ebay. You can get parts for just about any saw ever manufactured there. Yes, sometimes the parts can be pricey, but lots of deals to be had as well........


 
I know what you mean there......NOS aftermarket recoil spring for the SP125C - $13 with free shipping,NOS air filter for $24 & change,other Sellers wanting $30-40 for same thing.

No Chinese knockoff crapola either.


----------



## HDRock (May 29, 2013)

Any one want to go to Ebay and bid on the saw 
I am going to pass up this saw ,The saw is listed on CL in my area for $200, http://flint.craigslist.org/tls/3824079209.html

I also found it on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/151050498735?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Starting bid was $159 ,it is now at $204.06 +$45 shipping, so it's not as good of a deal, plus U have to bid.
I assume, if I went there to buy it, they would honer the $200 CL price and end the ebay auction, but like I said I am going to pass on it .


----------

